# Illinois/NW Indiana/Wisconsin Meet Up?



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Since all the cool kids are doing it, we should too! I've heard a few of you say that you might be interested in a Chicago meet up. Lake County has so many great places that are dog friendly and most are $!0 or less for an entire day of fun. 

With the summer quickly coming to a close, I thought we might want to start working on this. What about something in September? The weather is usually still great! 

I'm happy to coordinate this if there is enough interest. I might need a little help though since I'm two hours from the city. But maybe some folks from Wisconsin and Northwest Indiana might like to come too?

Thoughts? Discussion?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Depending on the day, I would love to come, too!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Great! If we can get a few more who are interested, I think we should do it.


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

Riley and Jake would be interested in a Golden outing. Let me know if we can help out...... we're a little closer to Lake County.


----------



## ckp (Mar 26, 2009)

Is everyone available on the weekends - or will weekdays work for most??

I'm assuming weekends...so maybe the 2nd or third weekend in September??

Sat/Sun Sept. 12/13
Sat/Sun Sept., 19/20

The Prairie Wolf preserve that was shown in another post looks great...
http://www.lcfpd.org/preserves/index.cfm?fuseaction=home.view&object_id=209&type=Phttp://www.lcfpd.org/preserves/index.cfm?fuseaction=home.view&object_id=27649&type=P

Otherwise there's Lakewood (this is the biggest park):
http://www.lcfpd.org/preserves/index.cfm?fuseaction=home.view&object_id=27646&type=P

Or Independence Grove **This one has a lake...it's very nice...it'd be my #1 pick**:
http://www.lcfpd.org/preserves/index.cfm?fuseaction=home.view&object_id=23853&type=P

There is a $5.00 charge for daily use - otherwise you need your LCFP permit.

Just ideas....others may suggest better options....

Sounds like fun to meet all the GRF members!!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

I was hoping we could do September 26, but the 12th would work for my too - I just have to rearrange with some house guests. It sounds like Caryn knows the best places. I'm up for any place. 

Can we get a head count of how many people are interested?


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Depending on a million and 12 things, Flora and I would be interested! :


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

So far you have: 

*Bogey* and his Mom and Dad

*Mr. Tito Monster, Toby and Tiny* with Barb

*Flora* and her Mom 

*Apple* and Caryn

*Riley and Jake* with Michael and Tammy

and ??


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

:--sad:Well we will be there in spirit!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

we are very interested, but don't plan around us...
we are showing a lot in Sept., including the weekend of the 12th and 13th in Lebanon, IN so we will be out of town.
Make your plans, let me know the day, and we will try our hardest to make it! If we're not gone at a dog show, you can count on at least me and the Tito Monster. Tiny and Toby might or might not want to come along....


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Would the 26th work for you, Barb?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

no, we're showing in Rockford/Freeport that weekend 
that's why I said go ahead and plan it, don't try to plan around me....




Bogey's Mom said:


> Would the 26th work for you, Barb?


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

So far you have: 

*Bogey* and his Mom and Dad

*Mr. Tito Monster, Toby and Tiny* with Barb

*Flora* and her Mom 

*Apple* and Caryn

*Riley and Jake* with Michael and Tammy

_International travelers_ *Magic, Jazz*, and Chris (in spirit)

and ??


----------



## Groundhog (Jul 26, 2008)

Have you decided on a place yet? I'm in Milwaukee and would be interested, Independence Grove is not real far, haven't checked the other sites yet. Keep me posted on a date and time. Sounds like fun, haven't met anyone from the forum yet!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

I haven't heard much feedback in awhile. I am still hoping we can do something.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I just checked back on this to see what was happening with it. I'm hesitant to actually go to this only because Flora really has absolutely no interest in other dogs, but she sure does like people! I'd probably still go, if my schedule allows it.


----------



## BrinNutz (Aug 26, 2009)

New to this forum and GR's, but I'm sure we would try to bring Yukon.

It all depends on if I have drill that weekend or a wedding. But it sure would be fun and I bet he'd sleep the whole way home!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Any more news on this? Are people still considering the week of 9/26? I'd love to do this while the weather is still nice. We know how quickly the weather can turn ugly in the Midwest.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Well, it's not as formal, but we will be up there are one of the parks this coming Sunday. If you want to join Bogey, me and my husband, please let me know.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I did some restoration work and a prairie burn at a park with a few lakes somewhere in Libertyville, but for the life of me I cannot remember what it was called. Would be kind of cool if that was Independence Grove.

Anyhow, any of the aforementioned parks are about an hour from me, but that's no big deal. As far as I'm aware I have nothing going on on Sunday, but I'll have to see. I'm just starting a new job, so that could change. Anyone else interested in this Sunday?


----------

